# Apple Carplay Hiccup...



## AtLast (Jan 21, 2018)

Hey - so I purchased my SE w/tech in January and ever since day 1, I have had issues with getting volume out of the head unit when I first plug in my iPhone. Lets say I start the car, and the last input method was Apple Carplay - the music will play (according to my phone) however no volume comes out of the speakers. I am getting fed up with my dealership simply because they are telling me this is "normal". (Even though I never had this problem in my 2017 Passat and when I got in the showroom Atlas hooked up my phone and it played no problem. The only way I can get sound out of the speakers, is to switch the input from Apple Carplay to the radio and then back to Apple Carplay, at that point the volume knob will work and I can hear whatever is playing on my iPhone. Below you will find a link to a video of me trying to turn up the volume on the headunit. I keep telling them they need to replace my headunit, they keep telling me its a software problem with my phone... :banghead::banghead: 

I have an appointment this Friday with the service manager, suggestions on how to get him to grasp that its not my phone, but the headunit? 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Va_OmfdjAn2kOdHfb5XtDDFsTmkI5Cdj/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Maybe a stupid question but you've turned up the volume on your phone right? I had what I thought was a similar issue and once I turned up the phone's volume when the carplay was attached I got more volume. :banghead:


----------



## Adamrives (Nov 7, 2014)

Mine does this when it connects to Bluetooth first. If you go to Bluetooth it should be playing. I usually just disconnect my Bluetooth and reconnect the phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtLast (Jan 21, 2018)

I will try this. It was my understanding that when you plug in the phone, it disconnects the bluetooth?


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

I have had that occur a couple of times before too. When it does, I just restart the infotainment unit by holding down the power button until it restarts completely. That has always resolved it for me.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

Does this to me too. I just unplug my phone and reconnect it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RL331 (Oct 29, 2002)

This has been working for me 100% so far. When I can’t get volume I press radio as another source, then hit play on the iPhone and viola, sound. It drove me bonkers until someone told me this trick! Hopefully it works for you. It’s a CarPlay quirk I think.


----------



## Dukie513 (Dec 13, 2017)

I have had the same issue and I asked the dealership the other day. The only "solution" offered was to disconnect the phone using the VW app in Carplay, instead of just unplugging the phone. I shared my displeasure with the tech, but was told this is the best they could do.


----------



## walksonair (Aug 29, 2017)

Unfortunately I have not run into this yet w/ my iphone 7 and atlas sel prem. I do keep the iphon in top condition by restarting it once in a while and always updated on the sw. have you asked Apple for help? Maybe get a genius bar person to go ride with you!


----------



## rcworship (Jul 15, 2017)

*Updates?*

I have the same problem and it irritates the heck out of me! Like some have mentioned, you just switch to radio and back and it works. 

I noticed that when you try to increase volume from your steering wheel control, the dash center display shows volume and displays as though your volume is all the way down-there is no blue shown. 

I read somewhere that there was a software update, so I took mine to the dealer, but they couldn't do anything. They acted like they did something, but nothing actually changed. Has anyone seen any current update for this? It sucks!


----------



## slowpoke748r (Jun 10, 2005)

I think it's a CarPlay quirk. I've experienced this many times. Siri will still be audible, but Podcasts and Music will have no audio until i either plug/unplug the phone (7), restart the phone, and/or restart the infotainment unit. Sucks.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm running into this same issue with my iPhone X. I just unplug and reconnect it but it's annoying for sure. Hopefully VW and Apple figure out what the issue is and issue an update. The headunit in my Tiguan had a couple updates to fix Carplay/Android Auto issues so it is something they do.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

We have exactly the same problem....

Guess what our Dealer told us? I can't recreate the problem. No problem found.

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------

